# (ebay) HP Photosmart C4524



## miserysignal (23. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300295759748&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=020


----------



## TAPO (23. Februar 2009)

Lieferumfang:
USB Kabel, Stromkabel, Patronen (im Drucker), Anleitung, CD mit Treiber und Software, Fotopapier (noch verpackt)

--> wie bist du bloß auf die Idee gekommen die Tintenpatronen drin zu lassen?
die solltest du als Tipp meinerseits lieber rausnehmen und verpackt versenden, da während des Transportes sonst ne ziemliche Sauerei passieren könnte, die ich als etwaiger Käufer mit sicherheit negativ beewrten würde.

Gruß Tapo


----------

